# 24: Live Another Day - 10:00 PM - 11:00 AM - season finale - July 14 2014



## jamesl (Jul 12, 2012)

no thread for last week's episode, so just wanted to make sure this week had one

pretty excited


----------



## SoBelle0 (Jun 25, 2002)

It's the finale, already? Nooo! I need more Jack.


----------



## markp99 (Mar 21, 2002)

My only thought from last week: Chloe, with the Lead Pipe, in the White Truck.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Can't wait!


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

markp99 said:


> My only thought from last week: Chloe, with the Lead Pipe, in the White Truck.


Jack, with the gun, everywhere.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

Lot of things they need to wrap up tonight. Should be an action packed "hour".


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

SeanC said:


> Jack, with the gun, everywhere.


It's beautiful, man.










Greg


----------



## allan (Oct 14, 2002)

Looking forward to it!


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

Odds Jack dies tonight? (probably 1,000,000 to 1 or more)
Odds Jack gets captured/turns himself in for something (to an enemy)?
Odds Jack ends up in US jail?
Odds Jack just walks off into the sunset (maybe with Audrey?)


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

MikeMar said:


> *Odds Jack dies tonight?* (probably 1,000,000 to 1 or more)
> Odds Jack gets captured/turns himself in for something (to an enemy)?
> Odds Jack ends up in US jail?
> Odds Jack just walks off into the sunset (maybe with Audrey?)


Do they have the balls to do this? Would be great to have the ending be a silent clock for Jack. One last ditch heroic thing he does and he ends up dying while saving the day.


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

MikeMar said:


> Odds Jack dies tonight? (probably 1,000,000 to 1 or more)
> Odds Jack gets captured/turns himself in for something (to an enemy)?
> _*Odds Jack ends up in US jail?*_
> Odds Jack just walks off into the sunset (maybe with Audrey?)


Didn't the President pardon him of everything?


----------



## jamesl (Jul 12, 2012)

Peter000 said:


> Didn't the President pardon him of everything?


I don't think anybody knows that except the president and Jack

I think they were in the room alone when the pres said it and I don't remember him saying it to anyone else

and if the pres dies ...


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

jamesl said:


> I don't think anybody knows that except the president and Jack
> 
> I think they were in the room alone when the pres said it and I don't remember him saying it to anyone else
> 
> and if the pres dies ...


They were in the car on the way to the stadium, and the President said he left a letter of pardon signed in his office (or somewhere "official"). That's what I remember.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

MikeMar said:


> Odds Jack dies tonight? (probably 1,000,000 to 1 or more)
> Odds Jack gets captured/turns himself in for something (to an enemy)?
> Odds Jack ends up in US jail?
> Odds Jack just walks off into the sunset (maybe with Audrey?)


Yes 
Yes 
No
No


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

jamesl said:


> I don't think anybody knows that except the president and Jack
> 
> I think they were in the room alone when the pres said it and I don't remember him saying it to anyone else
> 
> and if the pres dies ...


Or if the pres doesn't remember pardoning him....,


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

What are the odds anybody but Jack walks out of that helicopter alive? The idiots didn't even handcuff him!


----------



## jamesl (Jul 12, 2012)

and the US still got the hacking device didn't they ?
so wouldn't they be able to hack into any other countries's computers and defense system ?


----------



## stargazer21 (May 22, 2002)

So, we have no more resolution than we did four years ago? This makes me mad and hopeful all at the same time.


----------



## MusicMama (Mar 6, 2005)

Without specifics for those who haven't watched yet, thought Heller's scenes and dialog were pretty terrific! William Devane remains one of my favorite character actors. I think the writers must be fond of him as well because they gave him some great stuff.

It goes without saying (pun kinda intended) that Kiefer can say more with one look than many other actors can say with pages and pages of words.

Sorry that the ride is over, but it was great while it lasted. And maybe we'll get lucky again sometime to see 24 come back.


----------



## jeepair (Apr 22, 2004)

I wish the ending had Chloe call up agent Morgan and say the Russians have taken Jack, what do we do. Morgan says, well lets go get him back... fade to black.


----------



## FrodoB (Jan 3, 2005)

Moral of this story: Never love Jack. It's always fatal.

(Or am I forgetting some fling earlier in the series?)


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

MusicMama said:


> Without specifics for those who haven't watched yet, thought Heller's scenes and dialog were pretty terrific! William Devane remains one of my favorite character actors. I think the writers must be fond of him as well because they gave him some great stuff.
> 
> It goes without saying (pun kinda intended) that Kiefer can say more with one look than many other actors can say with pages and pages of words.
> 
> Sorry that the ride is over, but it was great while it lasted. And maybe we'll get lucky again sometime to see 24 come back.


If they ratings were a little better I read that they planned to do more mini series like this. But the ratings were nothing special. It started out very well but even Masterchef beat it in the ratings last week.

i did really enjoy these 12 episodes. 24 is easily one of my favorite shows of the 21st century.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

....or they're holding open the door for a movie.....

Here's what I want to know......

They did the silent clock mid-episode for Audrey. Yet they did another silent clock at the end. Was this ALSO supposed to be for Audrey, or was it foreshadowing for Jack, the series/franchise, etc? 

Thoughts?


----------



## rimler (Jun 30, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> What are the odds anybody but Jack walks out of that helicopter alive? The idiots didn't even handcuff him!


For sure. Give his friend a few minutes to get Chloe safe and then its 24:LAD part II. If there'd been anymore time left in the show, that helicopter, and everything in it, would have been toast.

They left everything open for another show. New kickass agent coming of age. New president around the corner to be the clueless antagonist. Jack still alive and has plenty of time to nurse a grudge. Chloe still around to provide incredible tech support and stupid actions.

Not exactly satisfying writing, but smart to leave the door open. I guess. Kinda disappointing from the viewer's side, at least this viewer.


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

Sounds like in the writers room, no character was safe on the finale.

http://insidetv.ew.com/2014/07/15/2.../?hootPostID=3e65bc923a7fb4341cc9b7e93fcaee4e


----------



## ADG (Aug 20, 2003)

It's good to see they didn't let good writing or common sense interfere with the ending any more than they did the beginning . Just one example: you just save the president's daughter from a sniper and rather than rush her off the scene you (and she) stand around for a while. sigh


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

jlb said:


> Here's what I want to know......
> 
> They did the silent clock mid-episode for Audrey. Yet they did another silent clock at the end. Was this ALSO supposed to be for Audrey, or was it foreshadowing for Jack, the series/franchise, etc?
> 
> Thoughts?


I don't think the last silent clock would be a second one for Audrey. I have to think it was for Jack, tho I expected the whole copter to blow up after it took off.

If they bring Jack back again, I don't know who they could attribute the last silent clock to.


----------



## stargazer21 (May 22, 2002)

Who was Jack's buddy, the bald guy? He seemed pretty cool and was kinda a bad ass himself...but wasn't given any real stand out moments himself. I kept waiting for him to establish himself as the new Tony, but it just never happened.


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

FrodoB said:


> Moral of this story: Never love Jack. It's always fatal.
> 
> (Or am I forgetting some fling earlier in the series?)


You're forgetting Kate Warner, who I always liked better than Audrey.










Greg


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

So what now?
I assume that there will be another season of 24 in a few years.
Jack is in a Russian prison.
Audrey is dead. The president will be resigning.
Chloe is in a bad state.

Who's going to be the focus in the next installment?


----------



## AntiPC (Jul 22, 2005)

I'm seeing Kate as the new Jack. She's loved and lost, and feels like she failed her husband, Jordan, Audrey, and Jack. She is overtly the reluctant hero out of some sort of sense of duty and anger, while internally grappling with her disenfranchised grief.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

AntiPC said:


> I'm seeing Kate as the new Jack. She's loved and lost, and feels like she failed her husband, Jordan, Audrey, and Jack. She is overtly the reluctant hero out of some sort of sense of duty and anger, while internally grappling with her disenfranchised grief.


First Thorita, now Jackie Bauer?


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

JimSpence said:


> So what now?
> I assume that there will be another season of 24 in a few years.
> Jack is in a Russian prison.
> Audrey is dead. The president will be resigning.
> ...


Yvonne Strahovski - Kate!! :up::up::up:


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

I cried like a baby at the President's dealing with Audrey's death. And saying, hey, I won't remember it tomorrow anyway. 

I thought this was one of the better 24's--maybe because it was shorter--got right to the point. I'm surprised the ratings were bad. But I have a friend who's a big 24 fan, but he has kids ballgames and stuff going on and just didn't have time to watch. 

I thought the Russians wanted Chloe because she could make another device--what good does it do them to have Jack? You can only torture someone so long--especially someone like Jack who lives for it.


----------



## spartanstew (Feb 24, 2002)

I watched it and didn't even realize it was the finale.


----------



## Generic (Dec 27, 2005)

stellie93 said:


> I'm surprised the ratings were bad. But I have a friend who's a big 24 fan, but he has kids ballgames and stuff going on and just didn't have time to watch.


I don't think the ratings were bad but it seems they were average albeit lower then the original series run. According to the link below, 24 was the second most watch show on Fox behind American Idol if you count encores, DVRs, video on demand and online streaming. Unfortunately, advertisers only care about the ratings on the night of and 3 days after the showing and many viewers saw 24 after those 3 days.

http://www.24spoilers.com/2014/07/04/24-live-another-day-30-day-multiplatform-ratings/


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

stellie93 said:


> I cried like a baby at the President's dealing with Audrey's death. And saying, hey, I won't remember it tomorrow anyway.


Yes, that was particularly hard to watch, having lived through my father-in-law's time with Alzheimer's until he died, and now my mother-in-law with advancing dementia.


stellie93 said:


> I thought this was one of the better 24's--maybe because it was shorter--got right to the point.


Totally agree. With the 24 episode season, you know you have at least 3 story arcs before the end game, and a lot of stretching in the plot to fit the time. I liked having it more compressed.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

The Army guy who could never pronounce "nuclear" correctly was a distraction for me on an otherwise enthralling series.


----------



## kdmorse (Jan 29, 2001)

I really liked and looked forward to every minute of it, end to end. Except, well, the actual end, which depressed me.

All they would have had to do, is show Jack hiding a Katana behind his back, with a little smile, as he boarded the chopper, and it would have ended with an entirely different feeling.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

mary lynn rajskub was a guest on @midnight last night, for those of us already in chloe withdrawal.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

getreal said:


> The Army guy who could never pronounce "nuclear" correctly was a distraction for me on an otherwise enthralling series.


And the president, too. Their conversations were painful.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

getreal said:


> The Army guy who could never pronounce "nuclear" correctly was a distraction for me on an otherwise enthralling series.





Rob Helmerichs said:


> And the president, too. Their conversations were painful.


I don't think ANY of them pronounced it correctly...


----------



## nyc13 (May 31, 2013)

Bierboy said:


> I don't think ANY of them pronounced it correctly...


I'm sure you all realize just how common that mispronunciation actually is, even among people who should know better.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

nyc13 said:


> I'm sure you all realize just how common that mispronunciation actually is, even among people who should know better.


Yes...and that's what makes it even MORE aggravating...


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

Real _actual_ presidents pronounce it wrong. It is seriously aggravating to me as well. IMO if you're responsible for pushing the button you should be able to pronounce the word correctly. That should be some kind of baseline before anyone is allowed to run for president.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

No video, just the audio


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> And the president, too. Their conversations were painful.


And Jack/Kiefer himself who always mispronounced it every season.

They have directors on set, right? These are actors, who can be coached on how to say things?


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

if starbucks fired every barista who claimed to be drawing an "expresso", they'd have to close half their stores.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Ya'll must be a bunch of Yankees! lol


----------



## classicX (May 10, 2006)

This is just my opinion, but I think they are instructed to pronounce it that way. I really hated it when GWB did it, and I hated it here.

It makes an otherwise intelligent person sound like a complete idiot.


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

The sad thing is that it's so common that it's REALISTIC to have some people say it that way, and some not, on the show. It reminds me of Stargate SG-1, where everyone pronounces Goa'uld differently. Sometimes it's goold, sometimes it's goo-a-oold, etc. It bothered me at first, but then I realized that's how people would be anyway, so it's more realistic. Funnier still, nobody corrects the pronunciation in the show, you could have three people say it differently together TO a Goa'uld, and he's fine with it.

On the next season (if there is one). How about Soviet Prison Break? That would be fun with Jack Bauer.

Greg


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Apparently, this irritated a noted reviewer as well...


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

pmyers said:


> Ya'll must be a bunch of Yankees! lol





gchance said:


> The sad thing is that it's so common that it's REALISTIC to have some people say it that way, and some not, on the show. It reminds me of Stargate SG-1, where everyone pronounces Goa'uld differently. Sometimes it's goold, sometimes it's goo-a-oold, etc. It bothered me at first, but then I realized that's how people would be anyway, so it's more realistic. Funnier still, nobody corrects the pronunciation in the show, you could have three people say it differently together TO a Goa'uld, and he's fine with it.
> 
> On the next season (if there is one). How about Soviet Prison Break? That would be fun with Jack Bauer.
> 
> Greg


There are regional accents, and then there's saying the letters in the wrong order.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

can somebody post a clip? I really never noticed it so maybe I'm sayng it wrong! lol


----------



## Hot4Bo (Apr 3, 2003)

I'm very sad. I knew I missed 24 and Jack but I didn't realize how much until I saw it/him again. Now, it's over.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

ADG said:


> It's good to see they didn't let good writing or common sense interfere with the ending any more than they did the beginning . Just one example: you just save the president's daughter from a sniper and rather than rush her off the scene you (and she) stand around for a while. sigh


I wondered why they were dilly-dallying around after rescuing Audrey too. They didn't know about the second shooter but they should have hustled her off to a safer location as soon as the first sniper situation was resolved.

I still find it funny that there was so much US involved carnage on British soil but nobody from the Prime Minister on down seemed too perturbed about it.


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

aindik said:


> There are regional accents, and then there's saying the letters in the wrong order.


I'm not saying it's regional accents, I do agree, it's WRONG. But it's also realistic in how human being speak sometimes. 

Greg


----------



## allan (Oct 14, 2002)

gchance said:


> I'm not saying it's regional accents, I do agree, it's WRONG. But it's also realistic in how human being speak sometimes.
> 
> Greg


True. It sounds dumb IRL too.


----------



## andyw715 (Jul 31, 2007)

Between that (nuclear), "libary", and our former governor of NC; Bev Purdue's pronunciation of "hurricane" ("Hurrikin this and Hurrikin that") it's enough to make me pull out my hair.


----------



## jay_man2 (Sep 15, 2003)

andyw715 said:


> Between that (nuclear), "libary", and our former governor of NC; Bev Purdue's pronunciation of "hurricane" ("Hurrikin this and Hurrikin that") it's enough to make me pull out my hair.


Did the ambulance pass by the library on the way to the hospital after the hurricane went nuclear?


----------



## SoBelle0 (Jun 25, 2002)

jeepair said:


> I wish the ending had Chloe call up agent Morgan and say the Russians have taken Jack, what do we do. Morgan says, well lets go get him back... fade to black.


That's the very first scene in the next one.


----------



## Gerryex (Apr 24, 2004)

cheesesteak said:


> I still find it funny that there was so much US involved carnage on British soil but nobody from the Prime Minister on down seemed too perturbed about it.


Yes, that bugged me also. In fact there was one scene where some US good guy backups arrive and shout "Federal Agents!" at the bad guys. Huh? US Federal Agents in the UK means nothing!! In the real world of course the UK would take the lead with maybe some help from the US but this is the world of 24 and ONLY Jack and his backups are allowed to solve the world's problems!!!

Gerry


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

If you took 1/2 dozen people, and they all pronounced nuclear correctly, THAT would be something that would stand out. Not people mispronouncing it, which a huge number of people do.

-smak-


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

I never understood why it's so hard. Take away the first 2 letters, and the rest is "clear," a real English word that nobody has trouble pronouncing. Yes, technically it's "clee rrr" but saying "clear" would get you most of the way there.


----------



## allan (Oct 14, 2002)

new-clear sounds less grating to me than nucular.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

when i was very young, i remember the endless line of comedians making fun of president carter's "new-kia wah". 

after slowly fading into history over 2 decades, we were then blessed with president bush's "new-cue-lure wahr".

nearly 40 years, across the ideological divide, not much has changed.


----------



## Tivo_60 (Jun 13, 2003)

Ok guys and gals, I don't remember anyone recovering the "device". Did I miss something?


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

Tivo_60 said:


> Ok guys and gals, I don't remember anyone recovering the "device". Did I miss something?


I think we assume Jack recovered it from Cheng.


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

jay_man2 said:


> Did the ambulance pass by the library on the way to the hospital after the hurricane went nuclear?


Suposably it did.


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

aindik said:


> I never understood why it's so hard. Take away the first 2 letters, and the rest is "clear," a real English word that nobody has trouble pronouncing. Yes, technically it's "clee rrr" but saying "clear" would get you most of the way there.


I think it happens when people haven't seen it written when they learn the word. They learn it wrong, and by the time they see it written, it's drilled in their heads incorrectly so much that they just don't bother.

There was a time when I thought "nuclear" was a bomb, and "nucular" was the family. I looked it up, found out I was wrong, corrected it, and moved on. Many people have trouble with that. Like when you point out to someone the word is "ask", and not "axe", so they roll their eyes and continue saying it wrong.



andyw715 said:


> Between that (nuclear), "libary", and our former governor of NC; Bev Purdue's pronunciation of "hurricane" ("Hurrikin this and Hurrikin that") it's enough to make me pull out my hair.


This song must REALLY annoy you then. Skip to 3:15.






Greg


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Bierboy said:


> I don't think ANY of them pronounced it correctly...


I remember one of the other military guys (not Philip Winchester) pronouncing it correctly. Prior to that my wife and I had decided the director was forcing them to mispronounce it because we couldn't stomach the idea of handsome devil Philip saying it incorrectly.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Bierboy said:


> Apparently, this irritated a noted reviewer as well...


So out of the entire show and that is what they complain about? People pronounce different words different ways. I wonder why people even watch TV . It seems like people expect too much from it. TV has always been this way.


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

aaronwt said:


> So out of the entire show and that is what they complain about? People pronounce different words different ways. I wonder why people even watch TV . It seems like people expect too much from it. TV has always been this way.


It's Alan Sepinwall, you're lucky he didn't complain about Chloe's fake tattoos.

Greg


----------



## jamesl (Jul 12, 2012)

aindik said:


> I never understood why it's so hard. Take away the first 2 letters, and the rest is "clear," a real English word that nobody has trouble pronouncing. Yes, technically it's "clee rrr" but saying "clear" would get you most of the way there.


you drop nukes

so nukes must be short for nuclear

so it must be 
nuke - ya - ler


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

you drop nukes 

so nukes must be short for nuclear 

so it must be 
nuke - lee - er


(makes just as much sense)


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Yeah, it's just people who have never had to say or hear the word on a regular basis, and never learned how to say it.

Which I can see for the President, I suppose (who we can assume was not in a line of work pre-election that required him to say or hear the word a lot), and certainly for Jack (who is really just a thug, albeit the world's greatest thug), but not at all for the military adviser (who presumably says and hears the word many times a day, and would never have been taken seriously enough to reach his position if he didn't know how to pronounce it.


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Yeah, it's just people who have never had to say or hear the word on a regular basis, and never learned how to say it.
> 
> Which I can see for the President, I suppose (who we can assume was not in a line of work pre-election that required him to say or hear the word a lot), and certainly for Jack (who is really just a thug, albeit the world's greatest thug), but not at all for the military adviser (who presumably says and hears the word many times a day, and would never have been taken seriously enough to reach his position if he didn't know how to pronounce it.


President Heller was the Secretary of Defense in seasons 4 and 5.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

aindik said:


> President Heller was the Secretary of Defense in seasons 4 and 5.


Ah, I didn't remember that (I was pretty bored with the show by then). So there's no excuse for him, either!

Probably just stupid/ignorant actors.


----------



## TampaThunder (Apr 8, 2003)

How would these people pronounce nucleus?


----------



## allan (Oct 14, 2002)

TampaThunder said:


> How would these people pronounce nucleus?


nuk-yoo-lus?


----------



## milo99 (Oct 14, 2002)

gchance said:


> I think it happens when people haven't seen it written when they learn the word. They learn it wrong, and by the time they see it written, it's drilled in their heads incorrectly so much that they just don't bother.
> 
> Greg


sort of the other direction of when people write down a common phrase, saying or idiom that they've always heard but never read, and completely misspell it or use the wrong written word. 
Like "pique" your interest becomes "peak". 
"Used to" becomes "Use to".


----------



## ADG (Aug 20, 2003)

Oh please. It's simply an inability to pronounce it correctly. It has nothing to do with seeing or hearing it - don't you think they've been corrected 100's of times and heard other people pronounce it correctly all of their lives? It happens - some people can't pronounce certain words or combinations of letters, that's all.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

They're just trying to keep it real...


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

These are actors. If they're pronouncing an unfamiliar word incorrectly, it's the job of the director to fix it.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

I can't believe we're still discussing this. Tons of people pronounce it wrong. I'm sure half the nuclear scientists out there pronounce it wrong.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

gweempose said:


> I can't believe we're still discussing this. Tons of people pronounce it wrong. I'm sure half the nuclear scientists out there pronounce it wrong.


I'll take that bet!


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

hefe said:


> I'll take that bet!


I would, too...


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

Bierboy said:


> I would, too...


+3


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Hmmm....

http://www.usnews.com/news/blogs/wa...-carters-nuclear-pronunciation-might-be-right


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

TAsunder said:


> Hmmm....
> 
> http://www.usnews.com/news/blogs/wa...-carters-nuclear-pronunciation-might-be-right


I call BS....


----------



## milo99 (Oct 14, 2002)

TAsunder said:


> Hmmm....
> 
> http://www.usnews.com/news/blogs/wa...-carters-nuclear-pronunciation-might-be-right


oh my.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

i can't believe the thread has successfully descended into a "jif" vs "gif" discussion...


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Bierboy said:


> I call BS....


Well, I still doubt it's anywhere near 50%, but if that claim about the weapons folks is true, it does make me giggle a bit.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

Bierboy said:


> I call BS....


I second that.


----------



## dwatt (Jan 11, 2007)

aindik said:


> I never understood why it's so hard..





ADG said:


> some people can't pronounce certain words or combinations of letters, that's all.


Have you ever heard a Brit pronounce Aluminum? The metal not the element.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

TAsunder said:


> Well, I still doubt it's anywhere near 50%, but if that claim about the weapons folks is true, it does make me giggle a bit.


I've been around academic people enough to find the notion that they would deliberately sound like ignorant people highly suspect...


dwatt said:


> Have you ever heard a Brit pronounce Aluminum? The metal not the element.


But they also spell it that way (Aluminium)...


----------



## jamesl (Jul 12, 2012)

TAsunder said:


> Hmmm....
> 
> http://www.usnews.com/news/blogs/wa...-carters-nuclear-pronunciation-might-be-right


hmm, I just might get that book 
http://www.amazon.com/Physics-Future-Presidents-Science-Headlines/dp/0393337111

looks interesting, and pretty inexpensive

thanks for the info


----------



## jamesl (Jul 12, 2012)

TampaThunder said:


> How would these people pronounce nucleus?


how would these people pronounce 
molecular


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I've been around academic people enough to find the notion that they would deliberately sound like ignorant people highly suspect...


Well, I agree with you, but if I were making weapons I might prefer the one that starts with "Nuke U" over "Nuke lee" because what did Lee ever do to deserve a nuke?? With U it could apply to anyone, so they could picture their bosses or the guy who can't drive for crap on their commute.


----------



## dtle (Dec 12, 2001)

gweempose said:


> I can't believe we're still discussing this. Tons of people pronounce it wrong. I'm sure half the nuclear scientists out there pronounce it wrong.


But that's the thing about language. If that many people are pronouncing it that way, then it becomes part of the language.

I don't like it either, but it has been that way since humans invented language.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Doesn't make it correct, and I don't have to accept it --

_*New Oxford American Dictionary*_

nuclear |ˈno͞oklēər, -kli(ə)r|
adjective
1 of or relating to the nucleus of an atom.
• denoting, relating to, or powered by the energy released in nuclear fission or fusion: nuclear energy | nuclear submarines.
• denoting, possessing, or involving weapons using nuclear energy: a nuclear bomb | nuclear nations.
2 Biology of or relating to the nucleus of a cell: nuclear DNA.
ORIGIN mid 19th cent.: from nucleus + -ar1.


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

TAsunder said:


> Hmmm....
> 
> http://www.usnews.com/news/blogs/wa...-carters-nuclear-pronunciation-might-be-right





Bierboy said:


> I call BS....


I just quickly Googled, and that guy's not the only one who's saying it. And not recently.

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/andy-borowitz/obamas-obscure-pronunciat_b_515376.html

Then there's a detailed Wikipedia entry on it: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nucular

It's just annoying to me. But again, realistic. 

Greg


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

gchance said:


> I just quickly Googled, and that guy's not the only one who's saying it. And not recently.
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/andy-borowitz/obamas-obscure-pronunciat_b_515376.html
> 
> ...


Not sure if you know that the Andy Borowitz piece is a comedy article. Even so, all it says is that Obama pronounced it correctly.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Well, considering you cite the Huff post and Wiki, I'd say it's still BS...


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Bierboy said:


> Well, considering you cite the Huff post and Wiki, I'd say it's still BS...


And in fact the Wiki article doesn't say that it's correct, just that some people use it but most argue it is incorrect.


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

OK, cool.

Greg


----------



## mooseAndSquirrel (Aug 31, 2001)

Chloe looked goth.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Gaunt!


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

That was Chloe?


----------



## scsiguy72 (Nov 25, 2003)

The one thing I liked the most about the finale, was when Jack went all nuclear on Cheng Zhi with the samurai sword. The second I saw the sword in Jacks hands, I knew we were in for a good head loping.


----------



## Big Deficit (Jul 8, 2003)

I've watched all the previous 24's and thought that while less than thought invoking, they were good fun. I understand the shows about the action, not reality BUT this one took stupid too far. This series and especially the ending really lost me. You had several years to come up with at least a little cleverness in the plot, but this was nothing more than a poorly written rehash of everything in the past. The character development though never a 24 strong suit seemed to be almost completely absent this time around. The ending was as predictable as any I've ever seen. I went back and listened to the older episodes, Keifer didn't rasp through the entire show like he did through the entire current series. Affectation? Just thinks it's cool? Throat cancer? I've read that this series might be a setup for a movie? If so, I hope they hire way better writers!

I've read here and elsewhere people really liking this series. Even my wife who was a fan of the show, after watching the last episode declared "well that was a total pile of [email protected]#$!" ! Maybe it's just us


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Big Deficit said:


> .... Maybe it's just us


It is...


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

I always like the raspy voice, but I noticed this time that he seemed to overdo it. I guess that's just his thing.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

he's bleeding out from the throat. get me a towel.


----------



## squint (Jun 15, 2008)

You should have seen the fix for a slashed throat in _Crossbones_...


----------



## Numb And Number2 (Jan 13, 2009)

milo99 said:


> sort of the other direction of when people write down a common phrase, saying or idiom that they've always heard but never read, and completely misspell it or use the wrong written word.
> Like "pique" your interest becomes "peak".
> "Used to" becomes "Use to".


Or when the ignorant learn from the ignorant you lose fine idioms like 'ramp up.'

The only vocab' I cared about in Live Another Day was Jack shouting, "NOW!!"


----------



## Hcour (Dec 24, 2007)

Just finished marathoning it over the wknd. Good stuff. Though I'm sorry it was an abbreviated season it sure did make for a much tighter storyline, without all the annoying, boring filler of previous full seasons. (The plot holes I can deal with but having one computer analyst childishly squabbling with another computer analyst over some petty ego thing drove me nuts.) I thought they did a good job keeping the plots all tied together with the "device" and there were some interesting twists. I guess Cheng was the closest Jack had to an arch-nemesis and they wrapped that up nicely.

Just as cartoonishly silly and as much fun as usual.


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jan 19, 2005)

Hcour said:


> Just finished marathoning it over the wknd. Good stuff. Though I'm sorry it was an abbreviated season it sure did make for a much tighter storyline, without all the annoying, boring filler of previous full seasons. (The plot holes I can deal with but having one computer analyst childishly squabbling with another computer analyst over some petty ego thing drove me nuts.) I thought they did a good job keeping the plots all tied together with the "device" and there were some interesting twists. *I guess Cheng was the closest Jack had to an arch-nemesis* and they wrapped that up nicely.
> 
> Just as cartoonishly silly and as much fun as usual.


Well, Nina Myers is, unfortunately dead, so she can no longer be Jack's arch-nemesis. Cheng was a distant second to Nina. 

http://www.tv.com/shows/24/community/post/24-best-villains-139864367363/

...stretches my memory a bit.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I don't care who the person is, there are very few people that will pronounce every word correctly. People talk different ways depending on where they grew up and learned how to talk. Plus people make mistakes. It's the norm for words to be mispronounced. If they pronounced nuclear correctly there are very good odds there will be another word that is not pronounced correctly. I don't see what the big deal is. This is heard every day in daily life. If I had a penny every time I heard someone mispronounce a word I would be a multi-millionaire.

One of my favorites, at least here in the US, is "Possum". Which should really be "Opossum" but many people in the US erroneously say "Possum". Although if in Australia, then "Possum" would make sense. But I've heard plenty of well educated people say it incorrectly.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

aaronwt said:


> I don't care who the person is, there are very few people that will pronounce every word correctly. People talk different ways depending on where they grew up and learned how to talk. Plus people make mistakes. It's the norm for words to be mispronounced. If they pronounced nuclear correctly there are very good odds there will be another word that is not pronounced correctly. I don't see what the big deal is. This is heard every day in daily life. If I had a penny every time I heard someone mispronounce a word I would be a multi-millionaire.
> 
> One of my favorites, at least here in the US, is "Possum". Which should really be "Opossum" but many people in the US erroneously say "Possum". Although if in Australia, then "Possum" would make sense. But I've heard plenty of well educated people say it incorrectly.


Apples to oranges..."talking differently" is NOT mispronouncing the word "nuclear". It's a clear butchering of the English language.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Bierboy said:


> Apples to oranges..."talking differently" is NOT mispronouncing the word "nuclear". It's a clear butchering of the English language.


Just the fact that us Americans speak with a funky accent compared to real English from the UK, means that things are going to be different.


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

aaronwt said:


> Just the fact that us Americans speak with a funky accent compared to English from the UK means that things are going to be different.


"Things are going to be different" doesn't mean everything is acceptable.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

aindik said:


> "Things are going to be different" doesn't mean everything is acceptable.


Acceptable or not. In real life things are pronounceed differently. It always has been and always will be. And nothing will ever change that. unless we become robots or something.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

Just popping in to see if we are still arguing over linguistics ...


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

I thought the ending was the most depressing 24 ending of any season - and that is saying a LOT.

That being said, gimme more Jack!!! I hope he comes back!!!


----------



## TampaThunder (Apr 8, 2003)

aaronwt said:


> Acceptable or not. In real life things are pronounceed differently. It always has been and always will be. And nothing will ever change that. unless we become robots or something.


True - in real life. But this is a TV show and the actors should be pronouncing every word correctly unless the creator of the material wrote it that way for characterization or regional identification. How many high school students are out there now who might be wondering what the proper pronunciation of nuclear is? There are a lot of different things I've learned in my life from TV and movies and word pronunciation is pretty high on the list. Heck, I make my wife watch Downton Abbey so she'll clean the house better. <ducks and runs>.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

TampaThunder said:


> How many high school students are out there now who might be wondering what the proper pronunciation of nuclear is?


I just read 5 pages of this thread and I am _STILL_ wondering what the proper pronunciation is.


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

Cainebj said:


> I just read 5 pages of this thread and I am _STILL_ wondering what the proper pronunciation is.


NEW Klee ur


----------



## Numb And Number2 (Jan 13, 2009)

Cainebj said:


> I just read 5 pages of this thread and I am _STILL_ wondering what the proper pronunciation is.


Then you should of payed attention in class!

(Yeah, I know.)


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

gweempose said:


> Just popping in to see if we are still arguing over linguistics ...


It appears so. And just about everybody in the thread getting worked up about it could *really* stand to take a few basic Linguistic courses so they understood how language works.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

aindik said:


> NEW Klee ur


okay so your panties are all in a twist cos some people put a U sound in the NEW part?


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

MusicMama said:


> Without specifics for those who haven't watched yet, thought Heller's scenes and dialog were pretty terrific! William Devane remains one of my favorite character actors. I think the writers must be fond of him as well because they gave him some great stuff.
> 
> It goes without saying (pun kinda intended) that Kiefer can say more with one look than many other actors can say with pages and pages of words.
> 
> Sorry that the ride is over, but it was great while it lasted. And maybe we'll get lucky again sometime to see 24 come back.


Sorry, just watched this last night, so I'm behind, but I wanted to comment on Devane, who used to be a favorite of mine (if you never watched the TV Drama Missiles of October, Devane does a great JFK), but in this go round on 24, his performance is wooden. There's no emotion and it sounds like he's reading from the script. I actually felt sad that this is how he's acting the part.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

getreal said:


> The Army guy who could never pronounce "nuclear" correctly was a distraction for me on an otherwise enthralling series.


Heller couldn't pronounce it either.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

nyc13 said:


> I'm sure you all realize just how common that mispronunciation actually is, even among people who should know better.


Didn't one of our recent Presidents have trouble with it? GWB? Clinton? I can't remember.

OK, it was GWB....I smeak!!

What I don't understand about why it's pronounced wrong is that the only "u" is before the second syllable. If the word was spelled "NU-CLUEAR", I'd get it, but it's not. So why throw a long "u" sound in where it shouldn't be?

But there are hundreds of things like that where people mispronounce.


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

Cainebj said:


> okay so your panties are all in a twist cos some people put a U sound in the NEW part?


No. My proverbial panties are in a proverbial twist because people put the u sound before the l sound.

New Klee ur - correct
New kyoo lur - incorrect

See?


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

I'm not clicking into this thread again. I mean it this time. For real.


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

Steveknj said:


> What I don't understand about why it's pronounced wrong is that the only "u" is before the second syllable. If the word was spelled "NU-CLUEAR", I'd get it, but it's not. So why throw a long "u" sound in where it shouldn't be?


It's an example of how our brains subconsciously change the pronunciation of a word to make it easier for our mouth to pronounce, a linguistic phenomenon called 'metathesis.' The 'c' is formed at the back of the throat. The sound of the 'l' is formed at the very front of the mouth, right behind the teeth. It's extremely common for an extra sound to appear in the 'middle' of the mouth to ease the transition when you have two sounds formed so far apart in the mouth, in this case the u sound. What's interesting about this particular one, though, is that it also removes the long-e sound after the l.


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

aindik said:


> No. My proverbial panties are in a proverbial twist because people put the u sound before the l sound.
> 
> New Klee ur - correct
> New kyoo lur - incorrect
> ...


Nit pick, not everybody pronounces "new" like "nu." Commonly it is pronounced "nyew." Which isn't the sound in nuclear.

Eventually though, the "correct" (more common) way to pronounce nuclear will be "nuke-ler."

The pronunciation that really grates on my nerves is when I hear tour pronounced as "tore." And "tore-rist" for tourist.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

Peter000 said:


> Commonly it is pronounced "nyew." Which isn't the sound in nuclear.


I don't think I've heard that version.


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

hefe said:


> I don't think I've heard that version.


Listen to an old timey professional broadcaster say "News."

He's right. So I'll change it.

Noo Klee ur
Noo kyoo lur


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

aindik said:


> Listen to an old timey professional broadcaster say "News."
> 
> He's right. So I'll change it.
> 
> ...


You didn't change it to what he said. That would be Nyew Klee ur


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

David Platt said:


> It's an example of how our brains subconsciously change the pronunciation of a word to make it easier for our mouth to pronounce, a linguistic phenomenon called 'metathesis.' The 'c' is formed at the back of the throat. The sound of the 'l' is formed at the very front of the mouth, right behind the teeth. It's extremely common for an extra sound to appear in the 'middle' of the mouth to ease the transition when you have two sounds formed so far apart in the mouth, in this case the u sound. What's interesting about this particular one, though, is that it also removes the long-e sound after the l.


I never ever pronounced it nuke-u-lar. I guess this one intrigues me how so many people get it wrong.


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

hefe said:


> You didn't change it to what he said. That would be Nyew Klee ur


No he was saying that if someone pronounced it the way I phoneticized it, they'd say it nyew, which he's never heard for nuclear, but which he has heard for new and news.

He was nit picking my phonetic spelling. And he's right so I've changed it.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Peter000 said:


> The pronunciation that really grates on my nerves is when I hear tour pronounced as "tore." And "tore-rist" for tourist.


To me, this is a dialect issue. I've heard people mispronounce nuclear from just about everywhere in the country. Being from the northeast, I pronounce tourist just as you describe, as do most people who live here. In fact, I'm not sure what other way there is to pronounce it?


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

Steveknj said:


> To me, this is a dialect issue. I've heard people mispronounce nuclear from just about everywhere in the country. Being from the northeast, I pronounce tourist just as you describe, as do most people who live here. In fact, I'm not sure what other way there is to pronounce it?


Too rist is how most Americans say it.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

aindik said:


> Too rist is how most Americans say it.


That sounds weird to me 

I think we've had a whole thread in Happy Hour on this sometime back.

One of my favorites. Pennsylvanians like Beggels with cream cheese. Most of the rest of us like Bayguls


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

aindik said:


> No he was saying that if someone pronounced it the way I phoneticized it, they'd say it nyew, which he's never heard for nuclear, but which he has heard for new and news.
> 
> He was nit picking my phonetic spelling. And he's right so I've changed it.


Ah, I see what you mean.

Or should I say, I see wut yoo meen.


----------



## Hcour (Dec 24, 2007)

Steveknj said:


> Sorry, just watched this last night, so I'm behind, but I wanted to comment on Devane, who used to be a favorite of mine (if you never watched the TV Drama Missiles of October, Devane does a great JFK), but in this go round on 24, his performance is wooden. There's no emotion and it sounds like he's reading from the script. I actually felt sad that this is how he's acting the part.


Please don't post on-topic in this thread in future. This thread is about something else entirely at this point.

Thank you for your cooperation and consideration for other forum members.


----------



## Hcour (Dec 24, 2007)

Church AV Guy said:


> Well, Nina Myers is, unfortunately dead, so she can no longer be Jack's arch-nemesis. Cheng was a distant second to Nina.


Ok, I'll revise my comment: Cheng was the closest Jack _currently_ had to an arch-nemesis.


----------



## Hcour (Dec 24, 2007)

nyny523 said:


> I thought the ending was the most depressing 24 ending of any season - and that is saying a LOT.


Agreed. I've always thought the "Jack-as-Jesus-suffering-for-our-sins" bit is overdone. Couldn't they have given the guy a break just this once and let him go home and live in a bit of peace? (Until the next season, of course!)


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

WWJD

What Would Jack Do


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

nyny523 said:


> I thought the ending was the most depressing 24 ending of any season - and that is saying a LOT.
> 
> That being said, gimme more Jack!!! I hope he comes back!!!


I don't know...when Cheng captured him and the season ended with Jack in the ship headed for China...that was just as bad. Maybe worse. That's a long ride.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

And I thought this was positively upbeat, considering there's no way anybody but Jack is leaving that helicopter alive!


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

hefe said:


> I don't know...when Cheng captured him and the season ended with Jack in the ship headed for China...that was just as bad. Maybe worse. That's a long ride.


But it wasn't just Jack going with the Russians.

It was Audrey dying.

It was the president saying he wouldn't even remember it.

It was Chloe being - well, Chloe.

A combo of depressing...


----------



## Hcour (Dec 24, 2007)

nyny523 said:


> It was the president saying he wouldn't even remember it.


I thought that was one of the few genuinely moving moments of the entire series. (But, yeah, granted, bit of a downer.)


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

nyny523 said:


> But it wasn't just Jack going with the Russians.
> 
> It was Audrey dying.
> 
> ...


Yeah, that was a pretty bad combo. Especially the president. But I kind of expected Audrey to go. Man, there have been a lot of cast members, on the good side, that came to bad endings...


----------



## Doggie Bear (Jan 16, 2008)

To bring things back on topic - i.e., "nuclear" - I just started re-watching season 2, and in the first episode, everyone is pronouncing it correctly (NEW-clear)....


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

Doggie Bear said:


> ...everyone is pronouncing it correctly (NEW-clear)....


Well, that's not right either...


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Hcour said:


> I thought that was one of the few genuinely moving moments of the entire series. (But, yeah, granted, bit of a downer.)


Oh - I totally agree.

But depressing.


----------



## andyw715 (Jul 31, 2007)

I hope there is a day 10...

And I would rather it be 12 1 hour episodes that span 2 hours of Jack Time.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

I'd be ok if they just renamed it 12 and went from there.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Hcour said:


> Please don't post on-topic in this thread in future. This thread is about something else entirely at this point.
> 
> Thank you for your cooperation and consideration for other forum members.


Dude, you need a smiley


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

A common mispronunciation that always bugs me is the word "roof". It should rhyme with "poof", but many people pronounce it so it rhymes with "woof".


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

gweempose said:


> A common mispronunciation that always bugs me is the word "roof". It should rhyme with "poof", but many people pronounce it so it rhymes with "woof".


For some people all three of those words rhyme.

I think for me poof and woof rhyme, whereas roof is like the vowel sound in tooth.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

aindik said:


> For some people all three of those words rhyme.
> 
> I think for me poof and woof rhyme, whereas roof is like the vowel sound in tooth.


I guess I should have used "spoof" or "proof" as an example. You get my point, though.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

gweempose said:


> I guess I should have used "spoof" or "proof" as an example. You get my point, though.


This is another example of something that's a regional pronunciation. Unlike NU-CU-LAR which I hear people from New Yawk, to N'Owlins mispronounce


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

And has been noted, there's a difference between pronouncing words differently, and scrambling words.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

aindik said:


> "Things are going to be different" doesn't mean everything is acceptable.


This.


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

hefe said:


> I'd be ok if they just renamed it 12 and went from there.


This was still 24 hours.... toward the end of hour 12 they put up a quick:

"12 hours later" on the screen for when Jack got to the helicopter.


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

SeanC said:


> This was still 24 hours.... toward the end of hour 12 they put up a quick:
> 
> "12 hours later" on the screen for when Jack got to the helicopter.


Yep, they did it quickly and someone could have missed it. The next to last segment ended at 10:40something p.m. and the next one started at 10:50something a.m.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

SeanC said:


> This was still 24 hours.... toward the end of hour 12 they put up a quick:
> 
> "12 hours later" on the screen for when Jack got to the helicopter.





aindik said:


> Yep, they did it quickly and someone could have missed it. The next to last segment ended at 10:40something p.m. and the next one started at 10:50something a.m.


I didn't miss it, but it was basically just a gimmick to maintain the 24 hour span of the show. Other than that one jump, all events happened in real time per the show's format. But I think a 12 episode season is just fine, so what the hell, let's reboot the franchise as "12."


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

hefe said:


> I didn't miss it, but it was basically just a gimmick to maintain the 24 hour span of the show. Other than that one jump, all events happened in real time per the show's format. But I think a 12 episode season is just fine, so what the hell, let's reboot the franchise as "12."


I agree I thought it was a silly thing to tack on just to make it "24".


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

Or we could still have 24, next time do this...

Episode 1, scene 1. Jack goes to bed at say, 10 pm. Falls asleep. A phone call wakes him up 12 hours later...it's the President! There's a situation. Show continues in one-hour real time episodes for the next 12 hours.


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

LOL

They could do webisodes 1 hour each of Jack sleeping.


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

They could eat up 12 hours per season between episodes by having him travel to a different country a couple of times.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

How about any time he gets in a car, it takes him the more realistic 1 hour to get somewhere in large cities?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

TAsunder said:


> How about any time he gets in a car, it takes him the more realistic 1 hour to get somewhere in large cities?


Nah, beaming from place to place is hard-wired into the show's DNA by now...


----------



## Hunter Green (Feb 22, 2002)

I think the time jump did a little bit more than maintain the 24-hour cycle; it also allowed us to see a bit of the denouement, the fallout for the events of the show, which is something that the real-time aspect has often left us to infer or just live without. It was a little gimmicky but I think it also worked well.


----------

